# is she sorrel or red dun



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

im trying to get the technical color names, instead of my red paint


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

From the fuzzy picture and angle I think she's a sorrel.

Was one parent dun?


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

hope that pic is better...her mom is reg. a buckskin but looks more like a chestnut with dapples (quinceys approval) dad is a black and white...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I looked in the pictures in your barn too. She's a sorrel tobiano. If she were a red dun, she would look more like my friend's red dun: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0276844748233_517383232_7780159_4800363_n.jpg

And she can't be a dun if one of her parents wasn't a dun.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, definitely not a red dun


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Agreed, not a red dun.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

thanx!!! i was pretty sure just sorrel but when i checke the web sight for color it was hard to tell on the color code the differance in the two but now seeing a "live" red dun it's clear....thanx again....


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Chesnut tobi for sure!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, she looks like a sorrel tobiano, not a red dun by any means.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Chestnut tobiano, and I'd also venture to say splash with it. Beautiful girl


----------

